# Custom Creature art for sale- Valentine's special!



## ml3 (Aug 15, 2007)

Maybe this belongs in a different area, but I would like to put my services out there for Custom Creature Illustrations. I just completed one for Esteban's "Dwimmerloke" (attached) which I think came out fairly well. I have also designed the logo for Pogre's site and have been published in  Expeditious Retreat's "Beast Builder" book.

My price is $50 for a creature portrait. Extensive action shots and backgrounds are possible and   would involve an extra amount. I draw everything in pencil and the color in Photoshop. Turn around is 2-5 days once begun.  I will provide you with a low res B&W proof and then a color print quality tiff and web quality jpg upon completion, approval and payment. I am happy to accept Paypal.

Any questions please feel free to ask.

Thanks!


----------



## Astos (Aug 15, 2007)

I really like the look of that guy.  I'll be getting in touch with you soon about commissioning something (work is crazy at the moment with freshman move-in).


----------



## ml3 (Aug 16, 2007)

Sounds good Astos. Let me know when you're ready.
Thanks.


----------



## ShadowNinja (Aug 18, 2007)

Is there anywhere I can see more of your work?
I'm interested.


----------



## ml3 (Aug 18, 2007)

*samples of my work.*

Sure. I have the creature art link in my signature and some additional images on my website: loprestidesigns.com.

Also a few more examples in my campaign art thread: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=196577

and I did the logo for pogre.com

Let me know if you have any questions.

Thanks


----------



## ShadowNinja (Aug 19, 2007)

I might be interested, but have you checked out Upper Krust's contest for the Immortal's Handbook? 

Basically, you draw a 100 headed dragon and submit it to him and the winner gets published, wins a copy of the handbook and whatnot.

From seeing your dragon art ( or those that look like dragons ) your's would look really good.


----------



## Astos (Aug 20, 2007)

E-mail sent to your hotmail account.  I look forward to hearing from you!


----------



## ml3 (Aug 22, 2007)

ShadowNinja said:
			
		

> I might be interested, but have you checked out Upper Krust's contest for the Immortal's Handbook?
> 
> Basically, you draw a 100 headed dragon and submit it to him and the winner gets published, wins a copy of the handbook and whatnot.
> 
> From seeing your dragon art ( or those that look like dragons ) your's would look really good.





thank you. do you know where I can find that contest?


----------



## ShadowNinja (Aug 22, 2007)

ml3 said:
			
		

> thank you. do you know where I can find that contest?





Yes sir. There are already several entries in, so you can get your creative juices flowing. If you'd like more info ( I'm Mike - The Guy who is co-heading the contest with UK for this) I can help in any way I Can with a simple PM.

I think your's would be fantastic and a contest is always a good way for people to see your things and help your business grow.


----------



## ShadowNinja (Aug 23, 2007)

I guess I Can't receive PMs, but You can always send an email my way. I helped all the artists who submitted for the contest in terms of ideas.

Or hit me up on an AIM  - Apeson Atrain


----------



## ml3 (Aug 24, 2007)

*Astos's "Carg"*

carg


----------



## Astos (Aug 24, 2007)

Thanks so much!  It was a pleasure working with you.


----------



## ml3 (Aug 29, 2007)

*bump*

bump


----------



## ShadowNinja (Aug 29, 2007)

Hey ml3, do you plan on entering that contest?


----------



## ml3 (Aug 31, 2007)

*yes*

I've been working on some ideas for Typhon. May take me a while though.


----------



## Astos (Oct 25, 2007)

ml3, I've sent an illustration proposal to your hotmail account.  Thanks so much!


----------



## pogre (Nov 7, 2007)

Let me give another testimonial for ml3:

A true professional that does awesome work at a reasonable rate. You really owe it to yourself to hire this man.


----------



## blobsticks (Nov 9, 2007)

Nice work ml3, congratulations on getting the commissions


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 9, 2007)

How well do you draw supers? I may have acomission for you.


----------



## ml3 (Nov 10, 2007)

*thank you*

Pogre and blobsticks

Thanks to both of you.

Frukathka,

Sure. I haven't done much with Supers recently but that was one of my old favorites. Let me know what you have in mind.


----------



## ml3 (Jan 3, 2008)

*reduced price for velentine's day*

To help generate some cash in the post holiday doldrums, I am reducing my character portrait fee from $50 to $35 through Valentine's day. So, if anyone would like to give that special someone a full color portrait of their PC instead of the same old chocolates , now is the time!

Let me know if you have any interest. Thanks

ML3


----------



## FreeXenon (Jan 24, 2008)

He just did created a Rabbitfish for me and all I can say is *Wow*! 
Really easy to work with and prompt.


----------



## ml3 (Jan 25, 2008)

*FreeXenon's rabbit fish*

Thanks for this post FX.

This is how it came out:


----------

